# Peerless Transaxle 920-017 Question



## meppwc (Nov 15, 2012)

My JD STX38 has a 5 speed Peerless transaxle. The tag says 920-017 and underneath 9164-0470

I rolled the tractor and broke the case and cover. I am very open to suggestions.

If I can get a case and cover, great
If I can find a replacement transaxle, great
If not, is there any other transaxle the will work. I have seen adds for 920-002, 029, etc, etc, etc

Will any of these work in my STX 38?

I am desperate and open to suggestions.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The case,and top cover are no longer available,but that unit was used on many other brands,as well,such as Craftsman, Snapper,Cub Cadet,Murray,etc.(usually on the box-store , lower-cost units),so you should be able to find one,pretty easily. 
Just make sure that it has the brake on the same side,as they were made with them on either the left,or right side of the case.


----------



## meppwc (Nov 15, 2012)

Upon researching further, I found chipped gears as well. At this point I believe it would be better to just buy a whole new transaxle...........you mention that as long as the brake is on the same side that is all I need to look for (of course it needs to bolt up the same way as the broken one)........but other than that, will any 5 speed transaxle work even if it is not Peerless or if the numbers on the tag are different (mine is 920-017) ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It is best to match the #s as close as possible,but as long as it LOOKS the same and the brake is on the correct side,it should work. Try to match the 920-017 #,though,for best results.


----------

